# My First Cheese (cold-smoked) Qview



## Bearcarver

*I've been wanting to try smoking cheese for a long time:*

I finally have the means for a good cold-smoke! There is no way to get my MES to smoke below 90*. I had bought a "Big Kahuna" Smoke Daddy, but I guess I'm not smart enough to operate it. I tried everything, and all I could get was either too much smoke, or I would have to be constantly tapping it or jabbing it with a big screwdriver to get the dust, chips, chunks, and/or pellets to drop down through the lump of gooey black tar in the bottom of the chamber. You can't fix stupid (ME), so I just figured it was my fault, and quit using it.

Then I had the opportunity to test drive another smoke generator. Now I found out I either wasn't so dumb, or any idiot can use this "A-MAZE-N-SMOKER". I just loaded it up according to the simple directions, and put it in my MES. I checked it very often, because of my experience with my Smoke Daddy. As it turned out, with the exception of turning the pieces of cheese over at the 2 hour mark, I had no reason to go near my smoker for the full 4 hours. It just sits there smoldering nicely without any hands on. I used just about half of the dust I put into the "MAZE", which means I could get 8 hours of steady light sweet smoke with one load of dust. With opening & closing the door every now & then to check, the temps in my MES ran between 66* and 76* the whole time. With the door closed for anywhere from 20 minutes to an hour, it never got above 76*, with an outside ambient temp of 49* to 55*.

Here are the Victims for the day. Instead of having to list them, you can see the packages. The one on the plate is 1/3 of the "Colby Jack". Another third is in the jar of hot pepper juice, and the other third is in the pickle juice (I'll try anything once). They were in for an overnight soak:








Here they all are sitting out, getting ready for the smoker. The pink pieces of Mozzarella were soaking in a jar with my pickled eggs (see I told you I'll try anything once):







Don't know if you can see the light smoke coming out of my vent:







This is after one hour of smoke:







This is after 1 1/2 hours of light smoke:







Here is the "A-MAZE-N-SMOKER" after a nice light steady 3 hours of smoking:







After 4 hours, I pulled the cheese out. I used 2 1/2 rows from the "MAZE". I scooped the rest of the dust out for a future smoke:







Here is all of my completed Smoked Cheeses. As you can see, one of the sticks is missing. I had to try something!!! It tasted pretty good already, but everybody says to give it a nap for two weeks, so that's what I'm doing:







Now they are vacuum packed & I put them to bed in the fridge for their two week nap:







See you in two weeks, and thanks for lookin',
Bearcarver

EDIT: Link to "Cheese Tasting Party":

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/93375/smoked-cheese-tasting-party


----------



## mballi3011

Man that looks great there Bear. I just have to smoke some before to long. Now the only bad thing is the wait for it to cure. But I bet it will be good.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher

Bearcarver
I also tried some mozzsticks after my smoke and it did taste pretty good already...not at all like smokin with the hot plate and chips.
this a-maze-n smoker gives me a good feeling.
SOB


----------



## jamminjimi

Smoked cheese is awesome. I am due for another batch.


----------



## fire it up

Great go for your first try.
Especially the marinated cheeses, you're gonna love them.
Now those pink pickled mozz sticks, I don't know what to say about that except that it was an awesome idea and looks really neat


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks FIU,
But I owe it all to that sweet little smoke generator. It really is A-MAZE-N.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I thought I was going to get harassed about my "Pink" mozzarella sticks, but like I said, I'll try darn near anything once.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------



## walle

BC!  Right on, brother!  You jumped in with both feet 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, and I know you will like all of them, and you've got enough there to last you for a while!

Giving you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for the pickled cheese and can't wait for the report!

I don't know why I never thought of sticks... that will definitely be on the menu for hunting season this fall.

...two weeks... can't wait!


----------



## meateater

Your gonna love smoked cheese. I just had a few burgers for lunch with some smoked cheddar. Good stuff!


----------



## leosmith78

so where did you get the smoke generator?

have you toyed with makin your own cheese?


----------



## Bearcarver

Make my own cheese?
No way!  I'll smoke it, but I won't make it.
I learned that in Vietnam. You could smoke cigarettes, but if you made your own, you could get in trouble!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






If you're interested in this smoke generator, "PM"  TJohnson.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...er.php?u=34955


----------



## Bearcarver

That one I pulled out (mozzarella stick) was real good already. It should really be good after 2 weeks! Only 13 days to go.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------



## Bearcarver

Yup, I didn't want you guys to leave Ole Bearcarver behind !


Thanks Tracey,
BC


----------



## leosmith78

Thanks, BC...I PMed TJohnson. Please explain the "gettin in trouble" thing...

Was it cuz the cigs you were makin weren't of the tobacki nature, but more of a hemp nature?

I spent two tours in Iraq (not comparing your situation at all) and we made our own hooch from chow hall grape juice...pretty darn good considering that we weren't supposed to have any alcohol at all!

Leo


----------



## Bearcarver

LOL---Actually I didn't do any myself. I tasted it in a class when I first got there (so we would recognize it), and I didn't like it, so I stuck to Marlboro & Beer.
But it was all around me---It grew wild all over the place---So many smoked the funny stuff, it was in the air.


BC


----------



## macsbbq

Looks like the copies have begun 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




What price are the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER's


----------



## Bearcarver

They are very reasonable. 
There are a couple different sizes.

If you're interested in this smoke generator, "PM" TJohnson.
He'll tell you all about it.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...er.php?u=34955


Bearcarver


----------



## insight

I wonder if one could cold-smoke cheese with "the amazin" in an MES in Florida with an ambient temperature of 90 degrees. Any takers?


----------



## solaryellow

Very nice! I smoked my last cheese for a few months a couple weeks back. Gonna have to try and make it last. :(


----------



## Bearcarver

Probably not a problem, with some ice in the water pan.
The MES is insulated pretty good from the outside air, and the ice should make up for the small amount of heat the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER puts out.


Bearcarver


----------



## mythmaster

Looks great, BC!  I've been wanting to get an A-MAZE-N smoker and try that, too.

FYI, here's the website: http://www.amazenproducts.com/index.html


----------



## insight

Very cool! Thanks!!


----------



## jirodriguez

Do it at night when its cooler?


----------



## treegje

Yummy looking'excellent job


----------



## squirrel

Papa Bear! Woohoo! I am so glad to hear you had a good experience with the A-Maze-N smoker, because I just bought one. I can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## bluewolf

I am so not worthy......

I don't have a big fancy rig like yours...

We do not "entertain" and BF doesn't eat cheese like I do..

SO thinking I might have to skip this for now...

It looks awsome but since I am on limited income,how practical would this be?

But I will definitly keep this post in mind...:-D


----------



## jirodriguez

Blue.... just wait till next time you do a smoke. After the meat is all done let the coals burn way down and when your temps get to 80° or less toss on a block of cheese and put a piece of wood against a hot coal - or you could do it at the start of the smoke ahead of the meat.

One reason a lot of folks like the AMNS is you don't even need a smoker! I have seen a few folks buy stackable cooling racks in the pots and pans section of their big box stores, put the cheese on the racks, put the AMNS underneath and place a cardboard box over the top. Cut out an air intake in the bottom of the box and an exhaust port near the top - viola! a cold smoker is born!


----------



## Bearcarver

Blue,

Here is that set-up that Johnny was talking about.

A very cheap way to make great smoked cheese:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/99316/cardboard-box-cold-smoker

Bear


----------



## alaskanbear

Insight said:


> I wonder if one could cold-smoke cheese with "the amazin" in an MES in Florida with an ambient temperature of 90 degrees. Any takers?


In-

I actually have put a 1/2 gallon plastic milk container filled with water and froze inside the smoker and kept the temp at 74 (highest) for 2 hours--workes well.

Rich


----------



## itsmechris

Thanks, very helpful.


----------



## dandl93

Where is the ending to this ? How was the taste of the cheese soaked in the differant juices ?

Dan


----------



## Bearcarver

dandl93 said:


> Where is the ending to this ? How was the taste of the cheese soaked in the differant juices ?
> 
> Dan


Sorry about that. It was from so long ago, I forgot I didn't have a link to the "Cheese Tasting Party".

I put the link at the end now. But here it is too:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/93375/smoked-cheese-tasting-party

Bear


----------



## dandl93

Bear 

Thanks for the follow up answered my question soaking did not work.saves me from wasteing the time trying it hahahahaha

Dan


----------



## Bearcarver

dandl93 said:


> Bear
> 
> Thanks for the follow up answered my question soaking did not work.saves me from wasteing the time trying it hahahahaha
> 
> Dan


Yeah----They didn't rank too good----I never did it again, but I had to try it once, or we'd never know.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

@Burner76 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Marianne Kehr

Bearcarver said:


> *I've been wanting to try smoking cheese for a long time:*
> 
> I finally have the means for a good cold-smoke! There is no way to get my MES to smoke below 90*. I had bought a "Big Kahuna" Smoke Daddy, but I guess I'm not smart enough to operate it. I tried everything, and all I could get was either too much smoke, or I would have to be constantly tapping it or jabbing it with a big screwdriver to get the dust, chips, chunks, and/or pellets to drop down through the lump of gooey black tar in the bottom of the chamber. You can't fix stupid (ME), so I just figured it was my fault, and quit using it.
> 
> Then I had the opportunity to test drive another smoke generator. Now I found out I either wasn't so dumb, or any idiot can use this "A-MAZE-N-SMOKER". I just loaded it up according to the simple directions, and put it in my MES. I checked it very often, because of my experience with my Smoke Daddy. As it turned out, with the exception of turning the pieces of cheese over at the 2 hour mark, I had no reason to go near my smoker for the full 4 hours. It just sits there smoldering nicely without any hands on. I used just about half of the dust I put into the "MAZE", which means I could get 8 hours of steady light sweet smoke with one load of dust. With opening & closing the door every now & then to check, the temps in my MES ran between 66* and 76* the whole time. With the door closed for anywhere from 20 minutes to an hour, it never got above 76*, with an outside ambient temp of 49* to 55*.
> 
> Here are the Victims for the day. Instead of having to list them, you can see the packages. The one on the plate is 1/3 of the "Colby Jack". Another third is in the jar of hot pepper juice, and the other third is in the pickle juice (I'll try anything once). They were in for an overnight soak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they all are sitting out, getting ready for the smoker. The pink pieces of Mozzarella were soaking in a jar with my pickled eggs (see I told you I'll try anything once):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if you can see the light smoke coming out of my vent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is after one hour of smoke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is after 1 1/2 hours of light smoke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the "A-MAZE-N-SMOKER" after a nice light steady 3 hours of smoking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 4 hours, I pulled the cheese out. I used 2 1/2 rows from the "MAZE". I scooped the rest of the dust out for a future smoke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all of my completed Smoked Cheeses. As you can see, one of the sticks is missing. I had to try something!!! It tasted pretty good already, but everybody says to give it a nap for two weeks, so that's what I'm doing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now they are vacuum packed & I put them to bed in the fridge for their two week nap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you in two weeks, and thanks for lookin',
> Bearcarver
> 
> EDIT: Link to "Cheese Tasting Party":
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/93375/smoked-cheese-tasting-party


So when your cheese ready do you cut it to a specific size ? and what type of pellet/dust flavor do you recommend?
I have the 12" A-maZe-n tube


----------



## Bearcarver

Marianne Kehr said:


> So when your cheese ready do you cut it to a specific size ? and what type of pellet/dust flavor do you recommend?
> I have the 12" A-maZe-n tube




Hi Marianne!!
I cut mine to size before smoking, so I can get the smoke into the cheese better.
Then I wait at least 2 or 3 weeks for it to mellow---Longer if you like. (Except for sampling)
*DON'T FREEZE IT !!!*
If you like it strong, I'd go with Hickory, but if you want it mild, Apple or similar would be nice.
Or put "Cheese" in the search box above & go nuts reading all the Threads & suggestions.

The Tube puts out too much smoke for my MES 40. It's better for bigger smokers, or for high altitude smoking.
I prefer the 5 X 8 AMNPS for all my smoking.

Bear


----------



## Marianne Kehr

Thank You, if I do some cheese this rainy weekend , I'll crack the lid on my smoker a wee bit , I have a blend of pellets that I mixed together a little bit of everything :o)


----------



## Patrick McCurdy

Long time lurker (6+ years) finally created an account.  Have a few years of cheese smoking experience, and felt like choking in.  Mild cheddar was put on this earth for smoking, it’s onenofnthe best cheeses by far to smoke.  The cheaper the brand, the better!  I’ll do an 8 - 10 hour smoke, usually apple, with my amaz-n, then let it rest on a rack in the garage fridge for a day or two.  This rest helps mellow the flavor and dry the cheese a bit.  I’ve found that here in SoCal, the constant warm weather makes it hard to cold smoke, cheese starts to break down and become like velvets.  The fridge drying helps to reverse that.  Have also had great success with cheeses on the harder side, Beechers flagship, Kerry gold aged white cheddar to namena few.


----------



## doughboysigep

Marianne Kehr said:


> So when your cheese ready do you cut it to a specific size ? and what type of pellet/dust flavor do you recommend?
> I have the 12" A-maZe-n tube



I cut mine before smoking - usually 2/3, 1/2 , 1/3, or 1/4 pound chunks (smaller the chunk the more smoke on the piece).  Sometimes cut them long and skinny (again, more smoke/square inch).  I use apple/maple/cherry/hickory blend pellet - common pellet blend.  Your tube should go about 4 hrs. - that is how long I smoke my cheese.


----------

